# east coast - FS: Truck side Mount / Wiring off 09 Chevy 2500



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have truck side western ultramount frame and full wiring from a 2009 Chevy 2500.

I have complete 2 wire set up and also a complete 3 wire set up.

** only thing I don’t have is a controller/joystick **

2 wire set up was used for 2 months.

3 wire set up was used for 2 years.

Frame is only 3 years old.

Everything is in excellent condition

Please text me at 516-459-9112 if you are interested. Will ship at buyers expense !!


----------

